# Nakai (pic heavy)



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

This is my bay blanket appaloosa gelding, Nakai. In addition to him and the two ratty girls, I also have two dogs(chocolate lab and a german shepherd) and two american shorthair cats.














































He's quite the goof. I'm here trying to fix my rein and I noticed his tongue:


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

He's stunning! Wonderful pictures. 

I LOVE the last one!!


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

Thank you! He's quite the ham. The worst part about getting pictures of him is managing to get him to stay back far enough to get more than just his muzzle!


----------



## Gizaz (Nov 20, 2008)

Ya, my guys the same way, he has to come see if you have food.


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

your on Horsechannel right? I am too I remember your appy, he is so adorable!


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

He is Georgus... I so wish I could have a horse...
The last photo is FAB.. 
Your lucky


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

millieandnellie said:


> your on Horsechannel right? I am too I remember your appy, he is so adorable!


I was! I was JumpIt on Horse channel, although I supposed my title is now, more appropriately, "Banned member" since they choose to ban me about advertising my own forum. : Who were you?

Gizaz - my guy follows me everywhere, even if I'm just checking the fences or cleaning stalls. He's rather quite attached. It's fantastic - I don't even have to trudging out into the ice and snow when I need him; he comes when I call him!


----------



## millieandnellie (Dec 9, 2008)

Jest said:


> millieandnellie said:
> 
> 
> > your on Horsechannel right? I am too I remember your appy, he is so adorable!
> ...


I was Doctor_dry and still am but don't go as much cause I have a nother horse forum too. I can't believe they banned you :-\


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

millieandnellie said:


> Jest said:
> 
> 
> > millieandnellie said:
> ...


I still go on occasionally, sometimes to post on subjects that need something other then "awwwee!!11!, sooo KYOOOOT!" - like some of the 16 yr olds thinking they can breed and not look at genetics or long term care/feed/etc. HC forgets that you can reset your IP address. I kept my modem off for two days, turned it back on, and had a new IP address.


----------

